# Game Wardens do not need warrants.



## what... huh? (Aug 6, 2009)

This is both political, and legal... so I am posting on the same topic in both places.

Be aware that you have no rights of privacy in the world of Conservation Officers.

It varies from state to state, and I am compiling a complete list of states in which Game Wardens can:

"34. *Examine, without a warrant as provided by law*, any vehicle, creel, land or water conveyance, fish box, cooler, game bag *or any other place where evidence of a crime may be* *  hidden or transported whenever there is reason to believe that a violation of state law has been committed*."


They have the "right" to be on your private property, without warrant on suspicion of ANY crime. They have the right to inspect ANY container, regardless of it's location (for instance a freezer in your basement, whether or not that freezer exists).

This is not conspiracy theory. This is fact.

"*Search with or without Warrant*

The laws in many U.S. states allow game wardens to conduct certain types of searches with or without search warrants. The law in Louisiana for instance states in part "...any commissioned wildlife agent may visit, inspect, and examine, with or _without_ [a] search warrant, records, any cold storage plant, warehouse, boat, store, car, conveyance, automobile or other vehicle, airplane or other aircraft, basket or other receptacle, or any place of deposit for wild birds, wild quadrupeds, fish or other aquatic life or any parts thereof whenever there is probable cause to believe that a violation has occurred. Commissioned wildlife agents are authorized to visit or inspect at frequent intervals _without_ the need of search warrants, records, cold storage plants, bait stands, warehouses, public restaurants, public and private markets, stores, and places where wild birds, game quadrupeds, fish, or other aquatic life or any parts therof may be kept and offered for sale, for the purpose of ascertaining whether any laws or regulations under the jurisdiction of the department have been violated...."[4] The laws in other states may grant more or less search and seizure authority. These exceptions granted to game wardens are still considered to fall within the constitutional limits of search and seizure as outlined in the U.S. Constitution."







*Game warden makes $600,000 bust *

*Wildlife Officer Who Killed Hunter Won't Face Prosecution*

The States I have researched so far (and I will get to all 50) where Game Wardens (Conservation Officer is the new title they like) can conduct warrantless searches on any private property, OR ISSUE WARRANTS are as follows:

California
Texas, yes Texas
Louisiana
Florida
Georgia 
North Carolina
Virginia
Wyoming


They have the power and authority of State troopers typically, except for the fact that they are somehow still able to commit unlawful search and seizure. 


Please help me and look up your own states game wardens, and link me to their statutes so I can add to this list.


----------



## dhhbomb (Aug 7, 2009)

well thats sum bull shit but i wont let them in but if they came in i would put them under citizens arrest fuck that i dont care what title they have they need a warrent or they cannot search shit


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 7, 2009)

still says they need probable cause, not that that has ever really stopped anyone though.



"...any commissioned wildlife agent may visit, inspect, and examine, with or _without_ [a] search warrant, records, any cold storage plant, warehouse, boat, store, car, conveyance, automobile or other vehicle, airplane or other aircraft, basket or other receptacle, or any place of deposit for wild birds, wild quadrupeds, fish or other aquatic life or any parts thereof whenever there is probable cause to believe that a violation has occurred.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2009)

dhhbomb said:


> well thats sum bull shit but i wont let them in but if they came in i would put them under citizens arrest fuck that i dont care what title they have they need a warrent or they cannot search shit


yeah man. title be damned.

just because he doesn't need a warrant, won't he need a reason. so he can't just open a box for the sake of opening it, surely he'd have to have a damned compelliung argument, such as "i've just been watching a momma deer nuzzling a shed, i think her baby is stuck inside". well they can jsut bugger off. i'll kick em out and they can bring the cops to arrest me if they want, i don't EVER lie down to ilogical use of power etc


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 7, 2009)

*I was approached by a game warden in my own front yard because it was deer season and I wasn't wearing enough orange and was carrying a gun (Bushmaster Beuwolf conv). I told him I didn't care if it was deer season or not. I was just out walking on my property with a gun as the constitution allows (I have alot of acreage and it's out in the boonies. He spotted me from the road about 100yds away). He was a royal PRICK and threatened to cite me several times but didn't. I don't think he could. I told him if he wanted to pursue this, call the sherriff, I'll be waiting at the house. He left. *

*What a F#ckin Asshole that guy was though. I'm very respectful to law enforcement, and was to him also, until he started running his mouth. He thought he was HOT SHIT.*


----------



## 29216 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had that happen to me in a vehicle 20 some years ago in a national park. He said i looked like a poacher. (did not even know what that was at the time) He took a case of beer and a bong bag with him. However i think they still only have jurisdiction in their area. I don't think they could show up at your house.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2009)

bud frosty, good move on that. so you gotta "by law" (that is game wardens 'oh please don't hurt my natures!' law) wear lots of orange if you've got a gun in deer country, while i can see it's fair enough if you're out in public huntiung land, wel, hunting, but if you're in your own private land, yeah, he can go screw himself. as far as i'm concerned, if an animal walks onto YOUR land, and the goverment was not actively trakcking that specific animal to get it to a propepr hom in the woods etc, then it's on your land, so shoooooot at it  

reminds me of super troopers, it's not your water, it's gods water, well what if a girl breaks her foot on my sand? she can sue me! sue me sue me sue me!


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 7, 2009)

I was smoking in my ice house and this douche bag warden came a knockin, asked me if i could come out, so i did, been drinkin Yag also, and all he wanted to know was if the snowmobile was mine and why i didnt have it licensed, as he could see i was a bit ripe at that point and this dude is known to be a dick, he left me alone after telling me i had to get my snow mobile off the ice. Im sure i stunk to high heaven LOL


----------



## ink the world (Aug 9, 2009)

Great post, I'm in Maine and I can tell you from first hand experience they can search without a warrant if they so choose to.
Heres my little story/nightmare from about 10 years ago.

I had 2 roommates in a 4 bedroom house, 1 of the roommates was an avid hunter (later to find out a poacher too)
I had a small perpetual grow going in a cedar closet and a spare bedroom; both upstairs in the house.
I got a call at work from a roommate "dude you need to come home NOW!!, our house is being raided."

After giving all my cash to a friend at work and shitting my pants I took the 5 minute ride home, all the way thinking "oh man, this is gonna suck; how the fuck did this happen?"
After getting home my roommate informed me that it was game wardens that had come to the house, they were investigating our other (dickhead) roommate.
When they came they wanted to search our basement (all his butchering shit was down there)

My roomate allowed them access to the basement on the condition that they didnt go upstairs and they were OK with it....they had done surveillance on the house for a week and knew his shit was in the basement. They also knew that I had some kind of an op. in the house saying "were here for "Jack" not your other roommate, what he does insnt our problem or concern." They had found the remains of a few males waaaay out back of our property.

They searched the basement, my douchebag roomate got sacked; and they called the local DEA office and towns PD to inform them of my situation, they were nice though and gave me a 24 hour period before doing so. That night I cleaned out my Op. and was dumping soil in the woods when I got hit in the face with a Q Beam and almost blinded. They had followed me, thinking I was dumping deer carcasses.

I talked with the 2 Wardens for a while, they were actually good guys. They warned me that they had notified the PD and DEA and I should be expecting a visit or alot of surveillance from one if not both.

I walked away from my perpetual harvet of 6 plants a week, everything except the light got canned....the light went to a good friend. We moved that out inside of a dead refrigerator right in front of the local PD's surveillance. 

I then dealt with getting pulled over constantly for absolute bullshit type of stuff constantly, and surveillance on our pad for almost a year straight....they were so obvious that we would fuck with them by bringing the out a cup of coffee in the AM once in a while..Its easy to look back and laugh now, but I almost lost my freedom and I was too sketched out to grow for years, its been 10 years now and i just starting up again.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2009)

A game warden has more authority than any other "peace" officer. On the premise of checking the woods next to your house for your baiting deer, or the field next to your house for baiting doves, they can come and go on your property with impunity. They are outdoors all the time and know what to look for. Be very afraid of them.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like their just looking for poachers and people with not enough orange on to keep them safe.
They dont seem to care about weed from what i hear?


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sounds like their just looking for poachers and people with not enough orange on to keep them safe.
> They dont seem to care about weed from what i hear?


Some do care some don't but they do have too many rights and we have far too few these days. ?Stake out your place for a year over little shit? Damn that is a lot of tax dollars wasted. Your friend must have poached alot.


----------



## ink the world (Aug 14, 2009)

potpimp said:


> They are outdoors all the time and know what to look for. Be very afraid of them.


Right on!!
Like I posted they had been watching our place for a couple of days. There was a Pitbull, a Rotty, a Golden and an American Bulldog living in our place all that played within 10 yards of them on the day we got raided.
Our dogs freaked whenever ANYONE came around the house, not a peep out of them when the wardens were hiding in the woods right next to them.

They are slick.


----------



## mattisreal420 (Aug 14, 2009)

all i can say is last year the game warden`s here (in maine), busted about a dozen people in a small town around here. They just diden`t stumble apon the grows, they went out looking for them. Maybe got a tip about people growing in the forest, not sure.


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 16, 2009)

Now we will see DEA and local law enforcement traveling around with a "token" game warden so they no longer need a warrant to enter anyones home or trample anyones rights.
A chicken was killed near your home and I see you like kentucky fried chicken because I looked in your trash...

Great!


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 16, 2009)

To address a lot of posts...


Probable Cause:

That is Louisiana's. They vary from state to state. In my state, it is specifically addressed WITHOUT warrant or probable cause.


Power and Jurisdiction:

They have all of the authority and jurisdiction of a state police officer, with or without warrant.


----------



## LawDawg37 (Oct 10, 2016)

what... huh? said:


> This is both political, and legal... so I am posting on the same topic in both places.
> 
> Be aware that you have no rights of privacy in the world of Conservation Officers.
> 
> ...


Well to he exact your info is false. A Game Wardern can only search TEMPORARY RESIDENTS ON PUBLIC LANDS OR PUBLIC ROADWAYS. These being tents, cabins, travel trailers. They also cannot search "Just because". They must suspect you of illegal activites. Here are a few links.
http://www.countryworldnews.com/news-archives/CTX/2005/ct1027rites.php
http://m.statesman.com/news/sports/leggett-game-wardens-powers-shrouded-in-mystery/nSspp/
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PW/htm/PW.12.htm

Last link is a link of exactly what a game warden can and cannot do. Texas Game Wardens will tell you exactly same. They give occasional seminars at the place we do CHL/hunting firearm safety courses. There is a old wife's tale they can do what they want but their has been lawsuits against them for agents trying to do so. IF they have probable cause after looking outside your home, they can go in BUT allegedly, they must ignore all other illicit stuff inside. DO NOT TEST THIS EITHER WAY! The constitution and Bill of rights protects us from any illegal search and seizure as well as any agencies who may attempt these sketchy procedures. You can call your local fish and game department, tell them you are doing a report at school and they will give you tons of info about anything you want, at least here in Texas.

Remember, no one hides a deer under their bed, or in their closet, dressers etc BUT your freezer is fair game. My fridge sits on my front porch and my freezer on my back, just for this reason. Granted I obey the law, I still don't want them snooping in my nightstand. That's where the lube and pornos are lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2016)

Michigan's D.N.R officers and conservation officers are power trippers. Same deal, in fact when I was 16 they took my beer and smoke and let me go on my way.. When I suggested dumping the beer they got pist and told me to get to stepping unless I want a ride..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2016)

i live in the woods. they came by my place once. after i made it clear to them that the next time i saw anyone trespassing on my clearly posted property, i would shoot them, they haven't been back....

of course the fact that 90% of the property is vertical and the other 10% is covered in briars might have something to do with it


----------



## gg2 (Oct 8, 2017)

If you own your property put up a sign that says'' KEEP OUT AND ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK'' This works IF you have a LOCK on your entrance to your property in Florida!! no one has that much authority unless you are on PUBLIC PROPERTY OR ON STATE OWN LAND!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2017)

gg2 said:


> If you own your property put up a sign that says'' KEEP OUT AND ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK'' This works IF you have a LOCK on your entrance to your property in Florida!! no one has that much authority unless you are on PUBLIC PROPERTY OR ON STATE OWN LAND!!


all they need is suspicion or probable caus or a fake anominus tip, then they can legally enter your land and or home weather or not you being there .. for example If my neibour didn't like me and wanted to cause problems for me, all they would have to do is call the local game and wild life department or the department of natural resources and say that I'm keeping a baby deer on my property.. then with out a warrant they could legally enter my property and home to look for said deer.. however they can't look in your cupboard or under your couch and what not, but they can and will look through your fridge and freezer..


----------



## deno (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh ya - wardens are complete dicks sometimes. I had one try to give me a ticket for no boat registration ON MY SAIL BOARD. Somehow I talked my way out of it. Once they wanted to bust me for OREGANO they found in my backpack during a camping trip. Another time I got a ticket in the BWCA for no permit, because the damn lake had ice on it and I couldn't get into Quetico park. Way too much power, with negligible training.


----------



## sallygram (Oct 19, 2017)

My Friend Pat was busted in the in 1980's twice by game wardens going through his vegetable garden in Vermont. They said in court the weed was in plain view while conducting their job tracking wildlife. He could not beat it in court, lucky for him Vermont is and was liberal so he got probation.


----------



## deno (Oct 19, 2017)

Here's a tip. If your _*ever *_get bust for growing, whether it be indoors or out, in court ask them to see the THC test. You would not believe how often they forget.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

deno said:


> Here's a tip. If your _*ever *_get bust for growing, whether it be indoors or out, in court ask them to see the THC test. You would not believe how often they forget.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Bufflehead (Aug 25, 2018)

I can only speak for Texas Wardens, but, assuming that the game is similar across the board, don’t be surprised if your state isn’t the same. I know a bit about Alaska and New Mexico, but let’s talk about TX. 

In TX They fall under the TX Department of Public Safety, the same dpt as our Highway Patrol, only they are much more highly trained versions of a HP. Kind of our “special forces” of law enforcement. 

Game and Fish laws are incredibly difficult to enforce, so Wardens are given more authority than your average LEO (Law Enforcement Officer). You can hide a few trout under the seat of your truck, a quartered out doe in a truck toolbox etc. so they are given authority to search without permission if they suspect a law may have been broken. 

A Game Warden doesn’t have to suspect a game law has been broken. He only needs to suspect a LAW has been broken because of who he works for. (TX DPS) If he smells weed, he will suspect you have weed on you and legally search you and your vehicle. Go ahead. Fight him. You will wind up in cuffs in the ditch. 

Our Wardens are issued full auto M4’s. I am not aware of any other State level LEO in the USA that carry full auto (for all practical purposes, they have the same thing as our soldiers carry). Feds, yes. State ... not aware of any. 

I believe our Wardens are the ONLY LEO in the USA that can operate outside Texas as LEO’s under a military commission. Remember Katrina? Our Wardens were there acting under a military commission as LEO’s. 


Now, as for “they can’t do that, I’ll tell them to get off my property” or “they aren’t looking for weed, they are just Fish cops”. Hate to burst your bubble, but their job has been enforcing the law. Busting meth labs, catching poachers, assisting with anything the TX DOT needs. That is their job. 

LEO’s may not have written quotas, but they are expected to do their jobs. And a 1/4 Oz is a nice ticket to write! Plus you get to see what the inside of game wardens truck looks like! 


They will never turn a blind eye to weed. If you are driving through TX, and a Game Warden pulls you over and they smell weed, you are done brother. They are tenacious and they are better at their jobs than your average Barney Rubble. 


I can’t speak for other states, but it’s sure likely that they have the authority to search your vehicle without your permission. Keep this in mind at State parks, lakes, rivers etc. They do gather Wardens at lakes on holiday weekends, walking around campsites, looking for this exact thing. They can and will search all your stuff given the tiniest bit of probable cause. Smell, pipe, papers ... whatever. 

The Texas and Alaska Game Warden is no joke. They are the most highly trained LEO’s out there. Do not underestimate their power or their abilities.


----------



## deno (Aug 25, 2018)

Bufflehead said:


> Game and Fish laws are incredibly difficult to enforce, so Wardens are given more authority than your average LEO (Law Enforcement Officer). You can hide a few trout under the seat of your truck, a quartered out doe in a truck toolbox etc. so they are given authority to search without permission if they suspect a law may have been broken.


Sounds like you might know what your're talking about. Can you explain to me why wardens have more authority to go after fish poachers, than say a 'normal' LEO has going after drug traffickers? Or violent criminals? Not sure I'm getting this. I hope I don't have to remind you that we have a constitution in this country.



Bufflehead said:


> A Game Warden doesn’t have to suspect a game law has been broken. He only needs to suspect a LAW has been broken because of who he works for. (TX DPS) If he smells weed, he will suspect you have weed on you and legally search you and your vehicle. Go ahead. Fight him. You will wind up in cuffs in the ditch.


I've got no problems with them enforcing any laws. What happen to me was that they HEARD us talking about pot. Searched us. Found oregano. End up in cuffs. Hows that fit your narrative?

You want to live under the cuff, you are more than welcome. I will ALWAYS be a free man.



Bufflehead said:


> The Texas and Alaska Game Warden is no joke. They are the most highly trained LEO’s out there. Do not underestimate their power or their abilities.


Bull shit. I lived in Texas for three years. Big Ol Boy country, if I've ever seen it. Highly trained? Only if they allow fat fucks.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 25, 2018)

deno said:


> Sounds like you might know what your're talking about. Can you explain to me why wardens have more authority to go after fish poachers, than say a 'normal' LEO has going after drug traffickers? Or violent criminals? Not sure I'm getting this. I hope I don't have to remind you that we have a constitution in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like any leo need warrant from judge to enter any private home or land or its just not sticking!!


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

Bufflehead said:


> . . . . . . . . .The Texas and Alaska Game Warden is no joke. They are the most highly trained LEO’s out there. Do not underestimate their power or their abilities.


In Florida the Rabbit Sheriff's are pretty sharp too. They are real good at what they do. You do not want to piss one of them off. They are used to stakeouts in the woods. Most cops are not. If they really wanted to bust folks for growing, lots of folks would get busted.

I've got a few breaks over the years from them. Not for weed, but for hunting infractions. Helps that in small towns you know them.


----------



## redivider (Aug 25, 2018)

The charges might not stick. But they'll tear your house, car, apart and take all your shit through civil assset forfeiture.


Either way your screwed. And as a former texas resident I will say game wardens are not the navy seals as they are portrayed here. They are just cops..... I used to fish and I never saw a game warden that looked like rambo walking around with assault rifles.... a lot of times they just asked for a fishing license and went on their way. Even on the water they would measure the keepers and leave. Not search every corner of the boat, and one of my fishing buddies was the stereotypical stoner, dreads, tiedie, tatoos and long beard.... and never had an issue where they patted usdown and looked in all our stuff....maybe I was just lucky I guess....


----------



## Bufflehead (Aug 26, 2018)

Deno, you are correct, we have a 4th amendment and we must live by it. They are not above it. Thumper is right, they need a warrant to search your house. If they don’t, get a good lawyer cuz you got yourself a case! 

Because of the nature of game laws, and the makeup of private land (TX is something like 99% privately owned) they can come on private property and search places where game can be hidden, with probable cause. 

They have to follow the same set of laws as every other LEO. Attorneys will use every other case law and argument against them, so they can’t just operate with impunity. 

Our 4th amendment uses the words “unreasonable” search and seizure. By now that term is firmly ensconced in case law and defined to the point that LEOs know when and where to draw the line. If they don’t, their case is thrown out. Happens too many times and then guess who is thrown out? 

Our TX game wardens trucks were recently changed from saying “Game Warden” to “State Police” on the tail gate. Still has the same crest on the door indicating it’s a Game Warden. Nothing changed. Same job. 

I’m just giving you the 411 on TX wardens. 

The Alaska Wardens aren’t called Brown Shirts for nothing, btw. Those guys are serious. Some of them fly planes around and ticket hunters in the field. By themselves. They too have a similar structure working for Alaska Troopers I believe. Don’t mess with the brown shirt troopers in AK.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 26, 2018)

Bufflehead said:


> Deno, you are correct, we have a 4th amendment and we must live by it. They are not above it. Thumper is right, they need a warrant to search your house. If they don’t, get a good lawyer cuz you got yourself a case!
> 
> Because of the nature of game laws, and the makeup of private land (TX is something like 99% privately owned) they can come on private property and search places where game can be hidden, with probable cause.
> 
> ...


here they can enter hunting-sport camps with no warrant to check fish or game rules, but not ones home need paper to do that


----------



## Bufflehead (Aug 26, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> here they can enter hunting-sport camps with no warrant to check fish or game rules, but not ones home need paper to do that


I’m going to bet that is not just state law, but constitutional law.


----------



## Treedoctor123 (Jul 21, 2019)

redivider said:


> The charges might not stick. But they'll tear your house, car, apart and take all your shit through civil assset forfeiture.
> 
> 
> Either way your screwed. And as a former texas resident I will say game wardens are not the navy seals as they are portrayed here. They are just cops..... I used to fish and I never saw a game warden that looked like rambo walking around with assault rifles.... a lot of times they just asked for a fishing license and went on their way. Even on the water they would measure the keepers and leave. Not search every corner of the boat, and one of my fishing buddies was the stereotypical stoner, dreads, tiedie, tatoos and long beard.... and never had an issue where they patted usdown and looked in all our stuff....maybe I was just lucky I guess....


What are the rules of civil asset forfeiture? Can they take everything for 1 plant or does it have to be a certain amount?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2019)

what... huh? said:


> This is both political, and legal... so I am posting on the same topic in both places.
> 
> Be aware that you have no rights of privacy in the world of Conservation Officers.
> 
> ...


Nope can't search your private dwelling without search warrant, freezer in your basement not without search warrant


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2019)

gg2 said:


> If you own your property put up a sign that says'' KEEP OUT AND ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK'' This works IF you have a LOCK on your entrance to your property in Florida!! no one has that much authority unless you are on PUBLIC PROPERTY OR ON STATE OWN LAND!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2019)

Yelp cant enter a locked gate not even FBI, game warden can not search your home without warrant if he does it'll be thrown out in court


----------

